# Attn: fog machine shoppers 400W = $19.99. Timer = $9.99



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yep...Target. 

400W fogger for $19.99...AND timers for $9.99 :googly:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

The local Stop & Shop grocery is selling 400W foggers for $19.99. Just bought one, it comes with a remote on/off switch, not really a timer but it'll do.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Our Walmart still had the mini The Fog machines by Gemmy in stock ($20) along with the Gemmy timers for it ($10) when I was in the store this week. Our Target was close to clearing out of their supply since there was a sale on foggers a few weeks ago.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

For anyone still interested, our local Target still has the 400W foggers out, but they're down to $9.99!!!

I love after-Halloween shopping!


----------



## thisisaric (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks BallstonManor! Although already OOS at my local target.


----------

